# ZR Race 6.0 Bremskolben lassen sich nicht lösen



## cacherwolf (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein neues ZR Race 6.0.

Leider sind die Bremskolben so dicht zusammen, sodass ich den Vorderreifen nicht samt Bremsscheiben in die Aufhängung bekomme.

Habe im Netz nun gelesen, dass man diese Bremskolben auseinander drücken kann mit einem spitzen Gegenstand? Aber sie sitzen sehr fest. Ich möchte nichts beschädigen.

Habt jemand eine Ahnung wie ich da rangehen könnte?

Vielen Dank vorab und Grüße

cacherwolf





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Dezember 2011)

Hattest du einen Belagwechsel?  Weil ich hab meine Bremsscheibe auch nicht mehr rein bekommne, als ich die Beläge wechselte, deshlab musst du die RX mal entlüften, danach sollte es die Bremsscheibe wieder dazwischen passen !
Du kannst es aber nochmal mit dem auseinander drücken probieren, aber mach die Beläge nicht kaputt !

P.S In diesem Thread findest du noch einen Link, zum Entlüften 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=367796&highlight=formula+oro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cacherwolf (15. Dezember 2011)

Also das Bike ist komplett neu. Leider hat ein Kollege die Bremse ohne Rad gezogen und dabei hat haben sich die Bremsen zu fest justiert.
Muss ich das nun wirklich entlüften?


----------



## Bench (16. Dezember 2011)

Erstmal dem Kollegen die Nase brechen.

Dann bau die Beläge aus und versuche die Kolben zurückzudrücken. Reifenheber aus Stahl sollen dazu ganz gut gehen.


----------



## cacherwolf (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab es geschafft die Kolben zurück zu drücken.

Nun schleift die Bremsscheibe immer noch rythmisch.

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll...
Vielleicht was zur Vorgeschichte:
Hatte dieses Schleifen schon bei bike-discount reklamiert und wir einigten uns darauf, dass ich zum Händler vor Ort gehe und das reparieren lasse wenn es nur minimal ist.

Der Händler vor Ort meinte, dass die Bremsscheibe einen kleinen Schlag hätte = Materialfehler.

Danach also den Vorderreifen eingeschickt um das Problem zu lösen und den haben sie mir dann auch wieder geschickt.

Nun scheint es so als ob sich gar nichts verändert hätte. Hatte extra gebeten das Material zu tauschen, da es sich um ein brandneues Bike handelt und ich keine Lust hab mit Fehlern da reinzugehen.

Was kann man vom Bike Discount Support nun halten??


----------



## Themeankitty (17. Dezember 2011)

Also eigentlich ist jeden Formula Bremsscheibe verzogen bzw.  läuft nichr rund, deshalb steigen viele(ich auch!) auf die Shimano SM-RT76m um! http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14761/shimano-bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt76m-180-mm.html


----------



## cacherwolf (17. Dezember 2011)

Aber es wird sich doch eine finden, die rund läuft bei einem neuen Bike 

Immerhin läuft die hintere ja auch rund.


----------



## Markdierk (17. Dezember 2011)

Naja, das erste Problem hast du ja scheints behoben. Der Fehler, die Bremse zu drücken ohne Bremmsscheibe drin darf eben nicht wieder passieren.

Das Problem bei Scheibenbremsen wurde hier ja schon oft angesprochen. Oftmals ist es kaum möglich eine Bremse dauerhaft schleiffrei zu bekommen.

Ich hatte auch lange eine RX. Ich hatte die Scheibe nicht getauscht, hab nun aber schon oft gehört, dass viele auf die XT-Scheibe umsteigen.

Ich hatte es damals immer wieder eine Zeitlang in Griff bekommen indem ich den Bremssattel neu eingestellt hatte. Das muss man einfach mal testen. Ist zwar alles Aufwand aber immerhin besteht die Chance dass das Schleifen für eine Zeit weg ist. Wenn der schleifen rhymtisch ist, wird es meiner Meinung nach wenig helfen zu entläuften. Ich muss jedoch dazu sagen, dass ich in 1-1.5 Jahren mit der RX 2 mal entlüften musste.

Kann dir nur den Tip geben im Internet in seriösen Quellen nach Tips zu suchen, wie das schleifen zu beheben ist.
Nicht selten hab ih aber auch schon gehört, dass man sich einfach damit abfinden muss, sofern die Bremsfunktion einwandfrei ist.

Warum die eine Bremse "geht" und die andere nicht einwandfrei funktioniert ist, wie Radon auch schon in anderen Threats richtigerweise erwähnt hat, dass die Toleranzen eben sehr gering sind. Manchmal ist auch einfach die Aufnahme nicht vernünftig abgeschliffen.

Ich kann leider nur wieder sagen: Finger weg von der RX (wird dir nun auch nicht viel helfen )


----------



## Biking_Steini (17. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ja ... die gute Formula RX. Hab auch schon meine Liebe Mühe damit gehabt (siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=507260). Entweder sie funzt (dann ist sie super ) oder sie funzt nicht (dann .... grmph    ). Liegt an den verdammt engen Toleranzen dieser Bremse. Du hast ja zwischen Scheibe und Belag nicht mal 0,1 mm Luft und wenn da was nicht richtig sitzt oder eiert, dann hat man ein Problem. Wenn du die Beläge zurück drücken konntest ist ja schon mal in Ordnung (hoffentlich haste die Beläge nich beschädigt.) Du sagst, die Scheibe schleift rythmisch. Versuch mal den Bremssattel neu auszurichten (hierfür brauchst nen Drehmomentschlüssel, s.h. unten):

- Vorher sicher stellen, dass das Vorderrad wirklich richtig sitzt: Schnellspanner lösen, Bremse ziehen, Lenker ordentlich runterdrücken und Schnellspanner anziehen (am besten dir hilft jemand dabei). 
- Bike auf Montagständer setzten oder auf den Kopf stellen. 
- Jetzt Vorderrad bis an den Punkt drehen wo das Rad schleift (Stellung merken). 
- Die 2 Schrauben vom Bremssattel lösen, bis man ihn locker bewegen kann (Rad nicht verdrehen). 
- Bremse kräftig anziehen (Bremshebel evtl. mit Kabelbinder klemmen) und nun die Schrauben wieder fest anziehen. *Beachte richtiges Drehmoment (9Nm).* 
- Jetzt prüfen ob das Schleifen weg ist, sonst Vorgang nochmal wiederholen. 

Das alles erfordert schon ein bissle Fingerspitzengefühl, hat bei mir bisher aber immer funktioniert.
Oft sind aber auch nur kleine Schmutzpartikel oder Dreck Schuld an den Schleifgräuschen. Habe mir aus den Autozubehör-Handel ne Dose Druckluftspray besorgt und puste damit regelmäßig den Dreck und Bremsstaub aus dem Bremssattel raus (Luftpumpe mit spitzer Düse geht zur Not auch).

Viel Erfolg ....   

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## cacherwolf (17. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ja alles schön und gut aber muss man das bei einem neuen Bike machen?

Keine Anmerkung: Ich bin noch nicht einmal richtig gefahren, weil ich einfach nicht weiß was das eigentlich ist.
Ich bin ja nur ein ahnungsloser Kunde. Überlege ernsthaft das Bike wieder zurück zugeben.
Ich kauf mir doch kein neues Bike um gleich von anfang an mit einem Manko leben zu müssen, wohlwissend, dass dies ein Fehler ist.
Da muss dann Bike-Discount Rabatt anbieten oder ich schick das Teil komplett zurück und dann können sie es behalten.


----------



## Bench (18. Dezember 2011)

Bring es nochmal komplett zum Servicepartner und bitte diesen *freundlich* die Bremse schleiffrei einzustellen.

Wenn er meint, die Scheibe sei immernoch verzogen, dann frag ihn was es kostet ne Hayes Scheibe reinzubauen, die sind wesentlich günstiger als die XT Scheiben und sollen auch Abhilfe schaffen.

Ist sicher nicht optimal bei einem Neubike, aber bedenke dass du durch den Kauf bei Radon etliche Hundert Euros gegenüber einem Marken-Händlerrad in gleichwertiger Ausstattung gespart hast.

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch mehr Radon-Servicepartner in deinem Umkreis? Bikehändler und -mechaniker sind ein komisches Völkchen, da gibts sehr nette und verständisvolle, und es gibt egoistische Narzisten. Um den richtigen zu finden, bedarf es schon Gedult.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke das muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten. Das ist auch kein Radon-Haus-Problem sondern kann dir mit jedem Fahrrad und jeder Bremse passieren. Wenn du selbst nicht bereit bist ab und zu Hand an zu legen (ich weiß, das es natürlich gleich beim Neurad ist ist ärgerlich), dann würde ich dir doch dringlichst raten, ein Bike beim Händler um die Ecke zu kaufen und nicht im Internet.

Dass man bei einem Neurad erstmal davon ausgeht, dass man das Ding aufbaut und dann erstmal sorglos ein paar Monate fahren kann, ist völlig nachvollziehbar.

Bevor du nun also andre Scheiben und so ausprobierst, überleg wirklich lieber die Variante mit dem Händler vor Ort. Schleifen zu beheben ist für den Händler meist kein großes Ding und macht er dann natürlich auch für Umme. Wie gesagt kann es dir aber trotzdem passieren, dass du immer wieder hinrennen musst. Manche Bremsen sind eben nicht 100% schleiffrei zu bekommen. Ich würd dir trotzdem raten, wenn du das Rad zurück geben solltest eventuell eine andere Bremse zu kaufen. Auch wenn mich nun eventuell der ein oder andre dafür anmeckert, weil es natürlich auch mit den andren Bremsen Probleme gibt, würd ich dir trotzdem eher zu ner Elixir 5/7 oder so raten.

Es soll nun aber auch nicht der Eindruck entstehen, dass du ganz von der Scheibenbremse weggehen sollst  Meine Jetzige (keien RX) hat in 2 Jahren mit 3x Belagwechsel noch kein einziges mal ein Problem gemacht.

Lg ich hoffe ih konnte helfen


----------



## cacherwolf (20. Dezember 2011)

Dann verstehe ich nur nicht, warum Radon diese Bremsen verbaut, so sie doch nach x-Bikes die Erfahrung haben müssten, dass diese zu Problemen führen.
Heißt für mich: wir liefern ein Fahrrad erstmal aus, evtl wird es nicht reklamiert?  btw. wo war die Qualitätskontrolle?

Wieso nicht: Die Bremsen weisen offenbar einen Materialfehler aus. Wir bieten Ihnen an diese gegen Shimano XT auszutauschen. Nein, aber dieses Vorgehen würde bedeuten man müsse Erklären, dass Bikes mit qualitativ "problematischen" Teilen bestückt werden.


----------



## Wiepjes (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi ich habe den Beitrag verfolgt, da ich auch an einem neuen Hardtail interessiert bin. Ich habe das so verstanden, dass dein Bekannter die Bremse ohne Vorderrad gezogen hat, damit sind die Kolben fest - ist doch klar, dann habt ihr versucht das Vorderrad darein zu pressen, richtig? Das ging nicht und die Bremsscheibe hat einen mitbekommen, da die kein Platz zwischen den Kolben war. Dann habt ihr die Kolben wie hier als Tipp bekannt wurde mit einem Schraubenzieher auseinandergedrückt,und jetzt hat die Bremsscheibe einen Schlag und eiert, weil sie kaputt ist. Leg doch mal die Bremsscheibe in den Backofen bei 250 Grad und versuch mal sie gerade zu klopfen. Das müsste klappen. Wenn du das Bike einschickst, würde ich aber vorher deine Beiträge hier besser löschen


----------



## konamatze (20. Dezember 2011)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Hi ich habe den Beitrag verfolgt, da ich auch an einem neuen Hardtail interessiert bin. Ich habe das so verstanden, dass dein Bekannter die Bremse ohne Vorderrad gezogen hat, damit sind die Kolben fest - ist doch klar, dann habt ihr versucht das Vorderrad darein zu pressen, richtig? Das ging nicht und die Bremsscheibe hat einen mitbekommen, da die kein Platz zwischen den Kolben war. Dann habt ihr die Kolben wie hier als Tipp bekannt wurde mit einem Schraubenzieher auseinandergedrückt,und jetzt hat die Bremsscheibe einen Schlag und eiert, weil sie kaputt ist. Leg doch mal die Bremsscheibe in den Backofen bei 250 Grad und versuch mal sie gerade zu klopfen. Das müsste klappen. Wenn du das Bike einschickst, würde ich aber vorher deine Beiträge hier besser löschen



Die Scheibe brauchst du in keinen Ofen legen,man kann sie so von Hand richten.Ich habe es bei meinen Scheiben des öfteren gemacht funktioniert einwandfrei.


 Gruß Matze


----------



## Wiepjes (20. Dezember 2011)

Klappt das wirklich? dann noch einfacher, kann das ganze Theater nur nicht verstehen, warum man, wenn man die Scheibe krumm gehauen hat einen Vorderreifen einschickt. Kapier das nicht?????????


----------



## cacherwolf (22. Dezember 2011)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Hi ich habe den Beitrag verfolgt, da ich auch an einem neuen Hardtail interessiert bin. Ich habe das so verstanden, dass dein Bekannter die Bremse ohne Vorderrad gezogen hat, damit sind die Kolben fest - ist doch klar, dann habt ihr versucht das Vorderrad darein zu pressen, richtig? Das ging nicht und die Bremsscheibe hat einen mitbekommen, da die kein Platz zwischen den Kolben war. Dann habt ihr die Kolben wie hier als Tipp bekannt wurde mit einem Schraubenzieher auseinandergedrückt,und jetzt hat die Bremsscheibe einen Schlag und eiert, weil sie kaputt ist. Leg doch mal die Bremsscheibe in den Backofen bei 250 Grad und versuch mal sie gerade zu klopfen. Das müsste klappen. Wenn du das Bike einschickst, würde ich aber vorher deine Beiträge hier besser löschen


ne das hast du falsch verstanden 

Ich glaube hier driftet der Thread nun ein wenig ab.
Wer sich beteiligen möchte, der lese bitte alles sorgfältig und schreibe dann. Ansonsten hilft das keinem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

